
5: / 27:37 What About Money? Bernard Lietaer Interviewed by Lars Schall - peterschmidler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykvRceBQRl8&feature=emb_title
======
peterschmidler
Lars Schall meets Bernard Lietaer: In this exclusive video interview, the
internationally renowned currency expert Lietaer, who has worked in many
different functions in the world of money, advocates an upgrade of our
monetary paradigm as a systemic solution to our global financial crisis. The
monopoly of a single currency in favor of the banking system must be
eradicated. Diversity must substitute monoculture.

